# Which Medical colleges take their own test???



## Aiza Gull (Aug 23, 2015)

Asslam o Alaikum 
Friends please tell me about the medical colleges which take their own test in punjab I want to apply in them please please help me 
Thanks a lot


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

Aiza Gull said:


> Asslam o Alaikum
> Friends please tell me about the medical colleges which take their own test in punjab I want to apply in them please please help me
> Thanks a lot


-Islamabad Medical and Dental College
-CMH
-FMH
-Al Nafees Medical College
-Islamic International Medical College


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Feline said:


> -Islamabad Medical and Dental College
> -CMH
> -FMH
> -Al Nafees Medical College
> -Islamic International Medical College


Islamic International does not conduct a separate entrance exam. Islamic International is also known as Riphah. How do you figure out which ones take their own test? If they are in Rawalpindi, it means they are included in Punjab, which means they have to take the scores of a centrally conducted test. So Riphah takes UHS. If you have an Islamabad domicile, you can submit the result of the NTS test conducted by FMDC.

I am not sure about CMH and FMH but here are the ones that take a separate test in Islamabad as Islamabad is not a part of Pnjab so UHS is not admissable.
-Shifa College of Medicine
-Islamabad Medical and Dental College
-Yusra Medical college
-Federal Medical & Dental College
-Al Nafees Medical College


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

nidarasul said:


> Islamic International does not conduct a separate entrance exam. Islamic International is also known as Riphah. How do you figure out which ones take their own test? If they are in Rawalpindi, it means they are included in Punjab, which means they have to take the scores of a centrally conducted test. So Riphah takes UHS. If you have an Islamabad domicile, you can submit the result of the NTS test conducted by FMDC.
> 
> I am not sure about CMH and FMH but here are the ones that take a separate test in Islamabad as Islamabad is not a part of Pnjab so UHS is not admissable.
> -Shifa College of Medicine
> ...


[h=2]_*Islamic International Medical College*_[FONT=Open Sans, Tahoma, serif] does have an entry test. "[/FONT]_*If*_ no centralized entry test for admission to medical and dental colleges is arranged by the federal government or any agency nominated by the federal government, then _*the college will arrange its own entry test. *_If the college does not take its own test, the marks secured in the entrance test exam of the examining body will be accepted." Source: https://www.riphah.edu.pk/faculties/medical-sciences/programs-offered/mbbs

[FONT=gisha, sans-serif][/FONT][FONT=gisha, sans-serif]I admit the entrance test is not a certainty. Though there is still a possibility. So, I included it in my list. But, if it takes UHS then obviously since the MCAT exam has already been held, there won't be an entry test. 
[/FONT][FONT=gisha, sans-serif]
[/FONT]_Also, I know that 'Riphah' is an alias for 'Islamic International Medical College'. 
How I figure out about which one takes their own entry test is by visiting the specific websites of the universities._


_*For FMH:*_

[FONT=Open Sans, Tahoma, serif]APTITUDE TEST/ INTERVIEW[/FONT][/h]

The candidates who fulfill the minimum academic requirement for admission are short listed through aptitude test/interview.
The entry test comprises Biology, Chemistry, Physics and English for applicants.Source: Eligibility | FMH College of Medicine & Dentistry

*For CMH:*

CMH-LAHORE MEDICAL COLLEGE


----------



## Aiza Gull (Aug 23, 2015)

Can you please like to tell me the merit of the last year for the following collegess
Islamabad Medical and Dental College
-Yusra Medical college
-Federal Medical & Dental College
-Al Nafees Medical College

what is the sylabus for -Al Nafees Medical College
 and Yusra Medical college


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Aiza Gull said:


> Can you please like to tell me the merit of the last year for the following collegess
> Islamabad Medical and Dental College
> -Yusra Medical college
> -Federal Medical & Dental College
> ...


You should call them for the exact merits. FMDC has a very high merit because it's a government college. Yusra and IMDC take lots of sifarish. Al Nafees I am not sure about. Syllabus is whole fsc books for all of these. Only UHS gives a cut down syllabus, other colleges all have whole book syllabus.


----------



## Aiza Gull (Aug 23, 2015)

are you sure about safrarish 
as i called yusra and imdc both said 78% mean closed at the 78% 
do you think they were telling true


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Aiza Gull said:


> are you sure about safrarish
> as i called yusra and imdc both said 78% mean closed at the 78%
> do you think they were telling true


Yusra ran out of admission applicants last year and resorted to taking some students without even the test. And IMDC is well known for sifarish. Just last year they were calling those above merit 200 and ignoring those around 110. So, keep that stuff in mind and good luck!


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Never listen to the college administration about queries of merit, They always lie or dont know jack......Just yesterday I went to LMDC and they obviously lied, told me merit last year for bds was 78 but actually was 71-72%.


----------

